# Hydrotherapy Mad Scientist Prop Build



## MadCityHaunt (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi guys, this is an older tutorial I did but I have been going through my YouTube videos and trying to organize things more and realized I never shared this with the forum.






This is my "Hyrdotherapy prop" I did for a Haunt Nation Magazine contest. The goal of the contest was to use 5 of 10 standard items to build a prop.

I gotta say it was a lot of fun to really rack my brain to come up with unique ways to implement these standard items so they actually felt creepy in the final build.

Thought I would share some of the steps here with Halloween Forum!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

You did a wonderful job. It looks very Real and very Creepy. Thanks for sharing the step-by-step video.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Simply amazing what you can do with a few household items, imagination, ingenuity, and talent!
Awesome prop!!!!!


----------



## hoegaarden_bier (Nov 1, 2014)

Realy nice prop, thanks for sharing..


How did you make the bubbles in the jar? Is the big jar made from plexi or is it just a big glass jar?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh, this is genius! Thanks foe tut.


----------

